# Help Finding Joist in Garage Ceiling



## gerardswork (Dec 16, 2011)

Just like the subject says, I need some advice on how to find the joist in my garage ceiling. Im hoping to install some heavy duty storage and need to attach it to the top of this ceiling. 

1) which way do the joists run? Pic a or Pic b?
2) how in the world do I find out where they are? Stud finder didn't work with popcorn ceiling.
3) how far apart would the be?

Thanks


----------



## gerardswork (Dec 16, 2011)

Just like the subject says, I need some advice on how to find the joist in my garage ceiling. Im hoping to install some heavy duty storage and need to attach it to the top of this ceiling. 

1) which way do the joists run? Pic a or Pic b?
2) how in the world do I find out where they are? Stud finder didn't work with popcorn ceiling.
3) how far apart would the be?

Thanks


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

In that area,the odds are it will be "B" without the one in the middle.
Old school way,hammer and nail once you find it fill holes with some mud.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Is that a bulk head covering in some duct work?
Probably run the direction of picture A, but not necessarily. Also depending on how it was constructed it may not be very strong.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

One hole where it will be hidden, then run some wire (coat hanger or whatever) through it till it hit the joist.
Could not have any supports just one on wall, one in corner, and one on ceiling, drywall holds it together.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If that soffit is 2’ of less there may be nothing in the middle…How's that for three different answers. :laughing:

If there is I vote A. Be careful poking holes, as mentioned there’s probably duct work on the other side.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm assuming you have a pitched roof on your garage? Something like the pic attached. Usually your trusses will be run at 24" on centre. Buy a stud finder and locate one joist then pull a measurement


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm assuming you have a pitched roof, something like the attached photo. Usually your trusses are run at 24" On Centre. Purchase a stud finder and locate a truss, then pull a measurement to the next one


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it's any more then hanging a bicyle, or some christmas stuff I would not be hanging anything from a rafter.


----------



## gerardswork (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies...the answer was pic A, but I do wonder if there is simply framing around duct work in that area, so I'm playing it safe and moving the storage unit to a different location.

Thanks again.


----------



## gerardswork (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. The joists were 16inches apart. I actually moved the project to a different location where I wouldn't be worried about duct work framing, etc.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks we like it when someone comes back and let's us know how something turned out.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

I was going to suggest cutting a hole so he could stick his head up in there! It goes to show you with some things, there is no way to really tell which way something goes and by how far. I was thinking maybe 18" or 24". I forgot what the standards are for ceilings... I know on most tape measures, they have the numbers highlighted to were each truss or stud should be.. some ways to do this are to just use a key hole saw and go through one end until it hits in roughly the area you are looking for, than find they other side of the truss. You can also try hitting the drywall and listening for changes in pitch and noise to find which way they run. this is a hard method though. 

Gerard, how did you finally figure out which way they went? Id love to know.


----------



## gerardswork (Dec 16, 2011)

This was one of the moments when something divine intervened because there is no way I do this on my own! I used a hammer and nail until I found the first joist. I then guessed 16 inches and found the distance between the two. Next I measured out 92.5 inches (distance between two brackets for my storage) and nailed the joist on the first try. I was skeptical so I nailed around the targeted spot a few times (to the left and right) and determined I was dead center. Now this is the "how in the world moment occurred." I simply used a straight edge off the new joist measured 48.5 inches out and again nailed the joist dead center. I again measured 92.5 inches ofd this one and, yep dead center which completed my four brackets fro my hanging storage unit. I can't tell you exactly how fortunate I was...dead luck if you ask me.

Gerard


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

gerardswork said:


> This was one of the moments when something divine intervened because there is no way I do this on my own! I used a hammer and nail until I found the first joist. I then guessed 16 inches and found the distance between the two. Next I measured out 92.5 inches (distance between two brackets for my storage) and nailed the joist on the first try. I was skeptical so I nailed around the targeted spot a few times (to the left and right) and determined I was dead center. Now this is the "how in the world moment occurred." I simply used a straight edge off the new joist measured 48.5 inches out and again nailed the joist dead center. I again measured 92.5 inches ofd this one and, yep dead center which completed my four brackets fro my hanging storage unit. I can't tell you exactly how fortunate I was...dead luck if you ask me.
> 
> Gerard


Old school way is sometimes the best way!


----------

